# Rimless Tanks?



## goodboy9394 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello,

Does anybody know where it is the best place to buy a rimless tank within the GVRD area?

Specifically, I got this LF thread going

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/lf-2-rimless-tanks-208986/

Thanks for looking!

[email protected]


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Canadian aquatics sells Ada products


----------

